# Gate vavle leaked



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

Gate valve leaked, here is some pics, flooded the suite below and the floor and wall in this room.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Does that valve have compression connections?


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

It was sweat on both sides


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

hellenicsnowman said:


> It was sweat on both sides


Actually is looks like mip on both sides


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I don't always install gate valve, but when I do I install them within walls.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> I don't always install gate valve, but when I do I install them within walls.


:laughing:


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

You didnt use sharkbites:laughing: lol


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

did that gate valve shut something off? No ball valve and access panel back in its place?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Was it on heating?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> I don't always install gate valve, but when I do I install them within walls.


 



......:laughing:.....


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> I don't always install gate valve, but when I do I install them within walls.


Funny Post........:thumbsup:


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes it was heating base board heater, they pulled out the wall 2 5/8 out so we added a copper ball valve after the offset , the only problem it's not under the access panel any more


----------



## tbagz831 (Jan 27, 2010)

that looks like tp copper...which should be brazed


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

tbagz831 said:


> that looks like tp copper...which should be brazed











"I don't always braze copper, but when I do, I do it inside a finished wall"


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> I don't always install gate valve, but when I do I install them within walls.


Nominated for "Best Line of the Year"

F'kng Greatness :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

tbagz831 said:


> that looks like tp copper...which should be brazed


I think you are about to get tea bagged.:whistling2:


----------

